# is system mechanic safe?



## dark_angel

I'm looking for a good system maintenance program and been told system mechanic is one but from reviews i been reading alot of people say to stay away from it as it destroyed there computers. anyone dealt with it and found it to be safe and good? any other systems on good system maintenance programs?
Thanks in advance


----------



## ceewi1

I've never used System Mechanic myself - I tend to use TuneUp Utilities, which I find does a good job.


----------



## apj101

System Mechanic is fine, its a decent tool.


----------



## colt1911

System Mechanic is a good program . I used it until I got Vista 64 bit and had to switch over to Tune-up Utilities 2007 because of support. Both in my opinion are good.


----------



## dark_angel

thanks i went with system mechanic and its great. Greatly improved my desktop and laptop.


----------

